# Cadence TXA 1000D & 6004



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok so I had my GF order me a Cadence TXA6004 4 channel amp last week for my Impreza.... It was my Birthday

I decided I needed a matching TXA1000D for my Subs,

So I went to the website the next morning and they where all sold out ! I had no use for only 1 unmatching amp...so I sent them an Email.

No more than 20 minutes later I get a call on my Cell, It was Jasonpaul. Appahrently one of thier distributers had just bought out most of thier entire stock !(over 1000 amps) He told me he would grab one off the order, take off $10 + free shipping ! $190 shipped to me door

This is some of the best damn service I have gotten. I can only hope that the amp is just as good

More review when I get them installed...



EDIT:
I just got around to start installing them yesterday. They sound AMAZING !




















I've got a set of CDT 3 way eurosports with the upstage system(currently only 2 way). And the 6004 REALLY brings them to life. I've got them bridged, but the gain is only about 1/4 of the way up  and they CRANK !... can you say headroom ?  

I've also got to worry about my subs cuz the CDT 12''s are only rated @ 400Wrms a piece, the 1000D will EASILY max them out at about 3/4 gain. That bass knob(it comes with each amp) is awesome !... the button turns almost effortlessly

I might pickup another 6004 in the fall when I do my other car.

I can run 150x2(4ohms) for the frontstage, and 300 x 2(2ohms) for the subs off ONE freakin amp


----------

